# Impression page blanche avec Ricoh Aficio MP C2000



## ivanoer (8 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Voilà, j'ai un problème avec une imprimante Ricoh Aficio MP C2000, il mest impossible d'imprimer. L'imprimante me sort une page ou il est marqué ceci*:


> %!PS-Adobe-3.0
> %APL_DSC_Encoding: UTF8
> %APLProducer: (Version 10.6.4 (Build 10F5


Puis tout un tas de feuilles blanches et enfin deux trois pages de texte du même genre...

Voilà, merci de votre aide.

Ivan


----------



## boninmi (8 Novembre 2010)

Si tu disais si c'est un problème récent, si tu as déjà utilisé cette imprimante avant sans problèmes, depuis quand tu l'as, quels pilotes tu as installés, avec quel logiciel c'est arrivé, quel type de fichier tu essayais d'imprimer, que sais-je, moi ... des précisions qui permettraient peut-être de t'aider, vu qu'on n'est pas à côté de toi à voir ce que tu as fait.


----------



## ivanoer (8 Novembre 2010)

C'est vrai, lol, désoler je ny avais pas pensé.
C'est la première fois que j'utilise cette imprimante. J'ai installé les pilotes donnés par applet et j'ai essayé ce fournis par la marque (qui sont les mêmes j'ai l'impression). Et j'ai essayé d'imprimer depuis Numbers, Aperçu et Word, et sur aucun d'eux ça n'a marché. J'ai toujours eu le même problème.

Voila, je sais pas quoi vous dire d'autre...
Si vous pouvez m'aider,
Merci


----------



## boninmi (8 Novembre 2010)

Tu es en Mac OS X 10.5 (ton profil) ou en 10.6.4 (document cité) ?
Ce qui me choque c'est que Ricoh ne mentionne pas explicitement Mac OS 10.6 dans ses pilotes. Il y a un Mac OS qui peut faire référence aux systèmes antérieurs à OS X, et les pilotes de 10.1 à 10.5 .

Cependant Apple liste bien cette imprimante comme fonctionnant avec 10.6 . Dans ce cas les pilotes sont ici:
http://support.apple.com/downloads/Ricoh_Printer_Drivers_for_Mac_OS_X_v10_6

Tu as bien sélectionné ton imprimante dans Préférences Système -> Imprimantes et fax ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2010)

ivanoer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voilà, j'ai un problème avec une imprimante Ricoh Aficio MP C2000, il m&#8217;est impossible d'imprimer. L'imprimante me sort une page ou il est marqué ceci*:
> 
> Puis tout un tas de feuilles blanches et enfin deux trois pages de texte du même genre...
> ...



Ben ça, c'est un classique : le pilote de l'imprimante ne fonctionne pas correctement (il ne traduit pas les codes "Mac" en codes "imprimante"), et l'imprimante interprète en ASCII (dans son ASCII à elle pour la partie "étendue" : les codes supérieurs à 127 (7F Hex), qui n'est pas normalisée) tout ce que le Mac lui envoie, y compris les codes inférieurs à 32 (20 Hex); qui sont les codes de commande, tels des sauts de page des retours à la ligne, des "dong", etc.


----------



## ivanoer (9 Novembre 2010)

Oui je suis bien en 10.6.4, j'ai essayé ces pilotes (ce d&#8217;Apple mais ça fonctionne pas). C'est une imprimante sur un réseau (j'ai oublié de le dire...) quand je fais ajouter une imprimante, je sélection imprimante IP et après j'entre l'adresse dans le champ adresse, mais je ne sais quoi mettre dans le menu protocole (line Printer Daemon - LPD ou Protocol d'impression IPP - IPP). Puis il me propose des pilotes (y en à deux du même nom) je me demande si ça pourrait pas venir d'un conflit entre les deux, non?



> Pascal 77 :
> Ben ça, c'est un classique : le pilote de l'imprimante ne fonctionne pas correctement (il ne traduit pas les codes "Mac" en codes "imprimante"), et l'imprimante interprète en ASCII (dans son ASCII à elle pour la partie "étendue" : les codes supérieurs à 127 (7F Hex), qui n'est pas normalisée) tout ce que le Mac lui envoie, y compris les codes inférieurs à 32 (20 Hex); qui sont les codes de commande, tels des sauts de page des retours à la ligne, des "dong", etc.



Merci Pascal 77, il me sembler bien que c'était une histoire de langage. Mais as-tu une idée de comment régler le problème?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2010)

ivanoer a dit:


> Merci Pascal 77, il me sembler bien que c'était une histoire de langage. Mais as-tu une idée de comment régler le problème?



Seul un pilote adéquat peut régler le problème, il n'y a pas d'autre solution !


----------



## BlackSmileFR (17 Novembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Seul un pilote adéquat peut régler le problème, il n'y a pas d'autre solution !



D'abord, Bonjour à tous
Bon OK Pascal mais le pilote que j'ai c'est celui de Ricoh alors plus adequat je vois pas.
J'ai le même problème avec leopard et les pilotes fournis par Ricoh car il n'y a rien par défaut sous lepoard

bonne soirée


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2010)

BlackSmileFR a dit:


> Bon OK Pascal mais le pilote que j'ai c'est celui de Ricoh alors plus adequat je vois pas.




Ben moi, je vois : la version à jour pour ton système de ce pilote, c'est la seule explication que je vois !


----------



## BlackSmileFR (18 Novembre 2010)

Re --
Je pense avoir trouvé une piste si c'est exacte alors c'est vraiment la misère !!
Il semble que le driver de RICOH soit uniquement pour une sortie en POSTSCRIPT et que l'imprimante n'est pas forcément équipée de ce module car c'est une option. voici la source si certains veulent nous aider.
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1701263&tstart=0

le problème c'est qu'alors il va falloir faire du bidouillage
bon j'y vais et encore merci


----------



## boninmi (18 Novembre 2010)

BlackSmileFR a dit:


> Je pense avoir trouvé une piste si c'est exacte alors c'est vraiment la misère !!
> Il semble que le driver de RICOH soit uniquement pour une sortie en POSTSCRIPT et que l'imprimante n'est pas forcément équipée de ce module car c'est une option. voici la source si certains veulent nous aider.
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1701263&tstart=0
> 
> le problème c'est qu'alors il va falloir faire du bidouillage


Cette discussion semble faire un tour très complet du problème et fournir une solution. Bidouillage, pas vraiment, mais certes un peu technique et en anglais. Si quelqu'un y arrive un petit topo de synthèse en français serait le bienvenu.


----------



## ivanoer (18 Novembre 2010)

Wé cool merci !!! Je l'avais déjà vue, mais je ne m'y étais pas plus intéressé que ça, mais en fait ils donnent une solution!
J'ai pas encore tout lu, mais je suis arrivé à imprimer en noir et blanc, en utilisent les pilotes «*Generic PCL 5c Printer - Gutenprint v5.2.3*» fournis par Apple.
Ils disent aussi comment savoir quelle langue d'impression peut comprendre l'imprime (entre parenthèses le texte traduit en français par google)*:  



> How Do I Determine if my Printer Supports Postscript / PCL XL / PCL5 ?( Comment puis-je savoir si mon imprimante prend en charge PostScript / PCL XL / PCL5?)
> 
> For most Ricoh printers, supported printer languages are listed on the printer configuration page.( Pour la plupart des imprimantes Ricoh, les langages d'impression pris en charge sont répertoriés sur la page de configuration d'imprimante.)
> 
> ...



Cela sort une page avec toutes les configurations de l'imprimante, dont les langues d'impressions. Moi, elle comprend : RPCS [3.3.22.3.4], PCL 5c [1.13], PCL XL [1.13]

Voilas voilas, je vais essayer de comprendre comment on peut imprimer en couleur (ils on lair de dire que cela est possible... il y a l'air aussi d'y avoir d'autres problèmes comme des changements de police ou de mise en page si j'ai bien compris... mais bon c'est déjà mieux que rien.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## boninmi (18 Novembre 2010)

Sur les points qui semblent difficiles à résoudre (par exemple si on ne trouve pas sur ce forum, c'est un bon critère  ) il faut effectivement penser aussi aux discussions Apple, notamment parce qu'on y trouve tous les retours d'expérience d'outre atlantique, éventuellement en avance par rapport à l'Europe.


----------



## IP (27 Janvier 2011)

Bon, en tous cas, la mise en place de ces pilotes libres m'a permis l'impression depuis un imac sous 10.4.

Merci pour les informations !


----------

